

A Gmail Workflow - thatha7777
http://blog.sourcing.io/a-gmail-workflow

======
thirdtruck
Looks like the server already melted. Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:sPYunfa...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:sPYunfaF6nEJ:blog.sourcing.io/gmail-
workflow)

On a side note: I want to build a server that _actually melts_ upon receiving
too much traffic. Make it an art project.

~~~
whatupdave
Looks good now

------
holyjaw
Never heard about unroll.me before. Looks legit, signup was super simple. Now
I'll see how it works after today. I've been trying to eliminate almost 10
years' worth of subscription junk for at least a year now.

------
ragecore
Your blog breaks responsivity on my phone. Horizontal scrolling somehow got in
there, you might want to take a look. Nice article BTW!

